# My offseason predictions



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

These are my predictions and my thoughts on each prediction, feel free to post yours.

1. DeRozan will be re-signed. This will happen fairly quickly, perhaps within the first 2 days of free agency period.

I don't mind the signing. I think in today's NBA DeRozan is a max player. He's not a superstar but I would be surprised if he doesn't make another 2-3 allstar appearances.

2. We will draft the best player available at 9, not necessarily a big man.

Our obvious need is at the 4 position but since we lack a power forward right now I don't think any big at 9 is ready to contribute right away.

3. Biyombo will leave.

JV has blossomed this post season which makes my earlier argument against him seem silly. At this point it's obvious that JV isn't going anywhere and judging by what Masai has said in interviews it looks like we'll give a lowball offer to Biyombo and that's that. That said I'm not that worried at all. If JV stays healthy and finally play 30+ minute a game we really don't need a true backup big. Of the top 4 teams this year, each team really only has 1 legitimate center on the roster with the rest being either stretch 4s or even stretch 5s. I think if we can get a starting power forward and push Patterson to the bench, we can just play Bebe or another backup center 5-10 min a night to round off the rotation.

4. Ross will be traded.

This is probably the most shocking prediction. With the emergence of Norman Powell and our lack of salary space I think this makes a lot of sense for both parties. Ross has been a disappointment but I think given the right opportunities Ross can be an excellent wing. Ross seems like an excellent fit for a team like the Spurs.

I think we will package the 27th pick with Ross for salary relief and future pick(s).

This leads to my final point

5. Bruno Caboclo will see minutes next year.

With Ross gone and only Powell at the backup wing position, I expect Caboclo to see 10-15 min a night next year. I hope Casey gives Caboclo a good look during training camp.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think #1 is the most shocking prediction. I am of the opinion that DeRozan coming back to Toronto is a less than 50/50 proposition.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I think #1 is the most shocking prediction. I am of the opinion that DeRozan coming back to Toronto is a less than 50/50 proposition.


I disagree. If the Raptors make the offer then DeRozan is signing for sure. This isn't like the Bosh situation where the doubt lies on the player's end. The doubt all along has been with the Raptors. After what Masai has said I just don't see how we don't make the offer.

Moreover, I just don't see where else DeRozan can go. The talk of him going to the Lakers is just silly in my opinion. DeRozan lost all those games during Toronto's rebuilding years (well, not really rebuilding since we were never that good). Now that we're finally winning, why the hell would he want to jump into another rebuilding project.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I disagree. If the Raptors make the offer then DeRozan is signing for sure.


Where is that information coming from? Why would DeRozan definitely want to come back?



> Moreover, I just don't see where else DeRozan can go. The talk of him going to the Lakers is just silly in my opinion. DeRozan lost all those games during Toronto's rebuilding years (well, not really rebuilding since we were never that good). Now that we're finally winning, why the hell would he want to jump into another rebuilding project.


I don't think he would, but there will be PLENTY of non-rebuilding teams with TONS of cap space. I think he would be rather silly to not take a bunch of meetings and listen to offers.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> Moreover, I just don't see where else DeRozan can go. The talk of him going to the Lakers is just silly in my opinion.


another reason it's silly is that the Lakers aren't going to want a ball stopping last gen player whose style of play is so adverse to the way Luke is going to want to play the game

that said RollWithEm is right, there are lots of teams that are going to have money to spend


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

e-monk said:


> another reason it's silly is that the Lakers aren't going to want a ball stopping last gen player whose style of play is so adverse to the way Luke is going to want to play the game


With the roster moves that you guys have made the last few years I'm just covering my bases.

The only real rumor that has been linked to DeRozan has been coming from the Lakers and that's why I made that link in my post. I know losing games suck but try not to fish for opportunities to shit on other teams just because your team isn't any good.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Where is that information coming from? Why would DeRozan definitely want to come back?


I've watched a lot of players going through free agency. I guess it's just a hunch. I mean what kind of information are you expecting here? I don't have a time machine that can let us know the future.

You can watch all the interviews where DeRozan got asked the question and compare that to the interviews where Bosh got asked the same questions. It's pretty obvious that he has no intentions of going anywhere.



> I don't think he would, but there will be PLENTY of non-rebuilding teams with TONS of cap space. I think he would be rather silly to not take a bunch of meetings and listen to offers.


Name one and tell me why they would be interested in DeRozan and why DeRozan would prefer going there over staying in Toronto.

Like I said in the original post. I thought about this already. It wasn't like I just thought about the Lakers and the thought process ended there. I looked through most teams that has cap space and just didn't see a fit anywhere. Do you think DeRozan would want to go to Atlanta? Maybe he performs better at home when there are no fans? Maybe he should take his talents to Miami and form a no splash brothers with Wade? Memphis? Charlotte? Boston? Orlando? Phoenix?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> With the roster moves that you guys have made the last few years I'm just covering my bases.
> 
> The only real rumor that has been linked to DeRozan *has been coming from the Lakers*.


this is not true, if it aint Mitch saying it you're being mislead - the Lakers are famously close to the vest, there are two people who know what the Lakers are thinking and neither are quoted in your link


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

e-monk said:


> this is not true, if it aint Mitch saying it you're being mislead - the Lakers are famously close to the vest, there are two people who know what the Lakers are thinking and neither are quoted in your link


I wasn't aware that a rumor is only a rumor when a GM announces it.

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-demar-derozan-wants-to-be-in-l-a-next-season/2016/05/03/

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...looking-to-come-to-la-this-summer/2016/04/18/

That said I don't understand what your problem is. I can give two shits on what your shitty team is looking to do. If they don't want DeRozan that's great. I'm only saying that there are reports out there that suggest that LA might be a destination and I'm saying that it would be a poor fit for DeRozan if those rumors are true.

At the end of the day my team made the conference finals this year and DeRozan was a big part of that. In a perfect world of course I would rather have a superstar like a prime Kobe or prime Shaq on my team but since those stars don't grow on trees I don't see the problem with keeping what we have and keep building on top of it. Theres no reason for you to shit on those players just because they don't fit your model of what a superstar is suppose to be. Nobody is saying that DeRozan is a "current gen" superstar.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> I wasn't aware that a rumor is only a rumor when a GM announces it.
> 
> http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-demar-derozan-wants-to-be-in-l-a-next-season/2016/05/03/
> 
> http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...looking-to-come-to-la-this-summer/2016/04/18/


did you actually look at these? In no way do they indicate (as you stated) interest on the part of the Lakers



> That said I don't understand what your problem is. I can give two shits on what your shitty team is looking to do. If they don't want DeRozan that's great. I'm only saying that there are reports out there that suggest that LA might be a destination and I'm saying that it would be a poor fit for DeRozan if those rumors are true.


and all I'm saying is that that works both ways



> At the end of the day my team made the conference finals this year and DeRozan was a big part of that. In a perfect world of course I would rather have a superstar like a prime Kobe or prime Shaq on my team but since those stars don't grow on trees I don't see the problem with keeping what we have and keep building on top of it. Theres no reason for you to shit on those players just because they don't fit your model of what a superstar is suppose to be. Nobody is saying that DeRozan is a "current gen" superstar.


so what's your hobby horse here?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

*1. DeRozan will be re-signed. This will happen fairly quickly, perhaps within the first 2 days of free agency period.
*
-- Agreed .... I too heard lots of talk about the Lakers wanting to make an offer... but to go back to a rebuilding team again versus what he has in TO ... I just don't see that happening at this point in his career. 


*2. We will draft the best player available at 9, not necessarily a big man.
*
-- Agreed, but I think we definitely address a starting 4 this summer. It was a sore spot in the 2014-2015 campaign, not resolved then and became a sore spot this past season too. So if we happen to see someone capable of starting (after training camp next year and 20 games or so into the season) I see them pulling the trigger !! Raps called in, and were working out a few PF last week in preparation for the draft.


*3. Biyombo will leave.
*
-- Yeah .. love to keep him, but not worth breaking the bank over if it limits us in getting a PF and dealing with Demar.

"I think if we can get a starting power forward and push Patterson to the bench, we can just play Bebe or another backup center 5-10 min a night to round off the rotation."

YUP YUP YUP ... totally on board with that. I've been to a 905 game and saw Caboclo drop almost 30 points and Bebe being totally dominant in the paint. He's got a very nice set of soft hands too!!

*4. Ross will be traded.
*
-- GOD I hope so ... I wanted him gone before the trade deadline and Masai stood pat. I just don't think we're getting the value we should be for his contract. I can't believe how spotty he still is!!

*5. Bruno Caboclo will see minutes next year.
*
-- Yes he most certainly will !! We're now two years into the "two years from being two years away" timeline and with his shooting, this should be a no brainer for Casey and the crew.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Where is that information coming from? Why would DeRozan definitely want to come back?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he would, but there will be PLENTY of non-rebuilding teams with TONS of cap space. I think he would be rather silly to not take a bunch of meetings and listen to offers.


http://www.cbc.ca/sports/basketball/nba/derozan-raptors-free-agent-1.3605120

Not definitive proof, but makes it seem very likely that he wants to go back


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

One more thing about our power forward search. The more I think about it, the less hope I have in us finding a starting caliber power forward for next season. The ideal power forward for us would be someone like a Paul Milisap or a Serge Ibaka. But the fact is we do not have the assets or cap space available to acquire such a player. Patrick Patterson may be inconsistent but given our current setup of players and cap space, I don't think we can do much better than Patterson.

Take Kevin Love for example. Let's say that we somehow acquire Love. On paper Love is a vastly superior player than Patrick Patterson. But in reality, if we actually throw out a frontcourt of JV and Love, our pick and roll defense would be atrocious to the point where we can't even play the two together. Take another for example, Thaddeus Young. He is another quality player but the lack of a 3 pt range makes him a bad fit next to JV.

We can go down the list of available power forwards that's in our price range. Markieff Morris is crazy, Enes Kanter cannot play defense, Donatas Motiejunas is injury prone, Taj Gibson cannot shoot 3s, Ryan Anderson can't play defense and is injury prone, Greg Monroe cannot shoot 3s, Kenneth Faried cannot play defense nor shoot 3s, so on and so forth. The fact is stretch 4s are a rare commodity and while Patterson is mediocre, he does get the job done most of the time.

So this is what I think we should try. I think we should try Bruno as a stretch 4. I think in the beginning of the season we should start Bruno at the 4 and let him play around 10-15 min a game. I think on our current roster, he has the best physical tools to play the position. While he will likely be terrible at the job next year, I believe that a year of experience will allow him to be our starting 4 the year after that. Meanwhile, our true starting power forward next year is still Patterson. He will average at least 30 min a night. We just need to find a backup for Patterson as he will take over the starting job towards the end of the season and eventually the playoffs. A guy that I've had my eyes on for a while has been Kyle O'Quinn. O'Quinn shown some versatility while he was with the Magic but has been underused since going to New York. I think we can acquire him for cheap and have him be our backup big.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

@seifer0406 's post inspired this thread idea:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/643897-where-all-stretch-4s.html


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> So this is what I think we should try. I think we should try Bruno as a stretch 4. I think in the beginning of the season we should start Bruno at the 4 and let him play around 10-15 min a game. I think on our current roster, he has the best physical tools to play the position. While he will likely be terrible at the job next year, I believe that a year of experience will allow him to be our starting 4 the year after that. Meanwhile, our true starting power forward next year is still Patterson. He will average at least 30 min a night. We just need to find a backup for Patterson....


This very much mirrors my thoughts, except I think we're likely to save some cash by going with a PF from the draft ... There's a host of PF's likely to go within the top 15 like Jakob Poeltl, Deyonta Davis, Domantas Sabonis, Skal Labiessiere, Marquese Chriss and Henry Ellenson. And based on whichever mock draft site you like best we've been tagged with a few of them at #9

I definitely see us getting a 4 and using Caboclo, the newbie and Patterson through the first half of the season until staff decide on a starter and who comes off the bench.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> This very much mirrors my thoughts, except I think we're likely to save some cash by going with a PF from the draft ... There's a host of PF's likely to go within the top 15 like Jakob Poeltl, Deyonta Davis, Domantas Sabonis, Skal Labiessiere, Marquese Chriss and Henry Ellenson. And based on whichever mock draft site you like best we've been tagged with a few of them at #9
> 
> I definitely see us getting a 4 and using Caboclo, the newbie and Patterson through the first half of the season until staff decide on a starter and who comes off the bench.


This draft is big men heavy but of all the big men that are likely available to us at 9, I just don't see anyone that has a ceiling that's higher than an average starter. The guy with the highest ceiling is probably Marquese Chriss. I would definitely take Chriss if he's available but other than him the rest of the guys are kind of meh. Sabonis is too slow and Labiessiere is too frail. Henry Ellenson is probably the best combination of size/speed/shooting ability but he looks like someone who will be a liability on defense.

I think we should just go with the best player available instead of strictly looking for 4s. If either one of Buddy Hield, Jaylen Brown, Kris Dunn, Jamal Murray drop to us then we should take them over the bigs.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

^^ Best Available has always been a good ploy. But unless we've got a backroom deal to sign and trade, I'd rather not get another guard as we're jammed in those positions for now and in the future. Yes we could use another 3 (so we can trade Ross) ... but the real BIG hole for the last two+ years has been at the 4 ever since Amir Johnson left!! 

We have to fix that. We need to ADD a body by draft or trade, then promote and mold Caboclo as a starter option (along with the draftee) and have Patterson coming off the bench. No matter how, we've got to shore it up. And with the wealth of bigs in this year's draft if we fail to address that hole then we'll pay for it again next year. 

With the 905 team, we've got time and opportunity to mold our draftee ... even if he plays in the 905 until December.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm disappointed.... why are our picks always boo'ed


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm okay with the Poeltl pick. Pretty much nobody from the top 8 fell to us (Jaylen Brown/ Buddy Hield, Murray, etc.). I wanted Chriss but after he was gone most guys left were either high risk or low ceiling. Poeltl is a low ceiling pick but at least he fills a need. Biyombo is gone and Poeltl will be our backup center. He's a pretty good pick and roll guy with great hands that can finish around the basket. I look forward to a lot of 2 man game between him and Cory Joseph.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Poeltl strikes me as a poor man's JVal. Good enough to be his back-up.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Pascal Siakam.... Say who??? Doesn't really matter. Another PF. Let them battle it out to see who stays, who goes to the 905 and whether one or both get packaged in another deal. 

I'm at least happy we addressed our gaping hole with two potentials... Would have liked to get Deyonta Davis but they must know something I don't. 

My Faith is in Ujiri ....


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That pick also signals to me that they don't think Biyombo will be back. At $2.8 million, he was a steal. At whatever crazy amount of money some team desperate for rim protection is going to pay him this offseason, maybe not.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too .... He basically has the exact same game as Biz. Little offence unless its at the net, big, fast on his feet, rolls well and sets good screens .... So a younger, cheaper version without the history and the league respect. 
Starting from Scratch... 

Now we still need a real 4 that can stretch the floor and make shots .... hmmm ;-)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The news this morning is that Biyombo wants to come back as long as DeRozan does. He has said that he will wait as long as the team needs to feel out that situation.

To me the natural question would be... can this team go back to the Eastern Conference Finals by just bringing back the current cast of characters without any significant additions (maybe Bruno)?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> The news this morning is that Biyombo wants to come back as long as DeRozan does. He has said that he will wait as long as the team needs to feel out that situation.
> 
> To me the natural question would be... can this team go back to the Eastern Conference Finals by just bringing back the current cast of characters without any significant additions (maybe Bruno)?


Now that's great news to hear .... still a question of money though, how much will be left after Demar? Sounds like he completely understands the issue and will be willing to take a little less than he might get on the market.

Also means we'll be able to focus any trade discussions to include Ross + Nogeira (now expendable) and others to getting a starting 4 with Patterson and Caboclo off the bench. I don't see us advancing without that....


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> The news this morning is that Biyombo wants to come back as long as DeRozan does. He has said that he will wait as long as the team needs to feel out that situation.
> 
> To me the natural question would be... can this team go back to the Eastern Conference Finals by just bringing back the current cast of characters without any significant additions (maybe Bruno)?


If everyone is healthy then I don't see why not. We played half of our playoffs without Valanciunas and Carroll was 50% at best. I think our biggest threat outside of Cleveland is the Pacers. Teague is an upgrade and Thad Young is at least better than Lavoy Allen.

It is still way too early to say though. A lot of teams in the East have money to spend. For all we know Durant can land in Boston and change the entire landscape of the league.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> 1. DeRozan will be re-signed. This will happen fairly quickly, perhaps within the first 2 days of free agency period.


Try the first 2 hours.

I'm thrilled with the signing. With this out of the way Masai can focus on improving other parts of the team.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks like the Raps are already close to wrapping up Demar That was fast !!

Next up, the summer schedule and player list. As well as locking up our rooks and Biyombo. Hmmmmm, if the Raps and Demar have already agreed on a number that quickly it means there might be room for Biz after all. Its no secret mgmt and players all know whats at stake. Interesting ...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Looking at the crazy contracts that's being thrown around I doubt we'll make any more significant moves this off season. That Ross contract is looking like bargain so perhaps we should just hold on to it for a while. If he plays well early on in the season, the fact that he is young and athletic and on a bargain contract should mean that we can get something valuable for him at the trade deadline.

Like I said earlier, I think Bruno is still our best hope at this point for an affordable stretch 4. I think we should try him out early in the season to see if it's a viable option down the road. If it is, try to extend him on a cheap contract and hope that he develops into a starting caliber 4 next year. Meanwhile, sign a guy like Kris Humphries or David Lee for a cheap contract to bolster depth.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone else hear the rumour of

Patterson/Carroll/Bebe/Future 1st

For

Blake Griffin


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

scdn said:


> Anyone else hear the rumour of
> 
> Patterson/Carroll/Bebe/Future 1st
> 
> ...



Nope


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

scdn said:


> Anyone else hear the rumour of
> 
> Patterson/Carroll/Bebe/Future 1st
> 
> ...


yes please


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

All right fellas .... time to finally get things started up here again.

Sooo... A couple quick thoughts.

I'm pretty satisfied with the moves over the summer. We needed to shore up the 4 and get some depth and we brought in a starter in Sullinger and a viable third string in Siakam (I like what we're seeing in him) But by next summer we'll be back in the same boat and looking for other options at the 4 .... Sully will be moving on and possibly PatPat too depending on what's he's asking and what we'll need to resign KLow

As for the rest of the team....
JV is still JV ... better smarten up though. I never want to see a night from him like last night against Washington ever again... we've turned that corner.
Ross ... Good lord will this be his year finally.... doubt it.
Carroll ... I know we haven't seen the best of him yet, but ahhh its about freakin time!
Nogueira ... hmmm, some flashes but we may as well trade him now
Poeltl ..... still looks lost at times
Caboclo ....sighhh I think he's 1 year from being 2 years away... trade him too
VanVleet is an ok (safe) addition 
Crawford .... I would have liked to see more of him though I think he represented himself quite well ..

As for the rest of the team, well .... not much different from last year.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

And now Sully's out for extended time and foot surgery ..... 
http://www.tsn.ca/1.590639.1477252491

Great .... just great :-(


----------

